
Twinfluence - Twitter Influence Analyzer - alexjmann
http://twinfluence.com/
======
alexjmann
Twinfluence measures the influence of a Twitter user based on their tweets and
respective influence of their followers. The tool uses a mix of social
analytics and academic theory by that "ranks" each user by their individual
influence.

This blog post looks at the Top Twitterers:
[http://innovationinsight.com/blog/the-top-twitterers-
network...](http://innovationinsight.com/blog/the-top-twitterers-network/)

First I've seen of this.

